# fancy or normal?



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

I went and got 4 mice today from a pet shop, she said they are fancy mice, i presume i can use these mice to feed my snakes, when they breed. Is there a difference between normal white mice and fancy mice? apart from the colour?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

ha ha! yea, the girls in a pet shop where i worked loved mice so all we ever had was "fancy!" no difference over here. fancy = not for snake food.:lol2: i always ask for fancy mice instead of feeder mice just to skip the flak


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

its alot of hassle breeding and killing mice for your snakes, easier just to buy frozen


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

So i cant feed fancy to my snakes? lol, how come?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'm not touching that one!:lol2:


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

punky_jen said:


> So i cant feed fancy to my snakes? lol, how come?


Yes you can feed "fancy" mice to your snakes, they are exactly the same species as the white "lab mice" you would normally buy frozen. They are known as fancy mice due to the colour and pattern variarions, this makes them more popular as pets.

White lab mice are normally a bit hardier though, since they have been bred specifically for decent litter sizes, health and longevity, as opposed to fancy mice which are bred for their colour. 
There is no real difference in terms of breeding for food, but you might get some pretty "pet" mice out of it too!


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Thats cool, if i see any that are v pretty il sell them as pets. I dont really care what colour they are, as they were bought for producing snake food lol.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

mice around here are mostly mutts. hardly see white ones in my neighborhood. hamsters are getting like that too all mixed up. havent seen a golden for years.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

How are you going to kill them??
Just asking as I have a group and haven't got round to asking.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Im gona use c02. iv heard thats the niceist way.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

depends how big they are, if they are pinkies its not the best way to kill them


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

I dont need pinkies so thats ok. trying to get my snow onto small mice, my anery eats 1 small mouse 2 times a week, and the amel iv just got on small a small mouse.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i just snap the neck. it's humane and clean.


----------

